# Tablesaw comparison? JET JWTS-10 vs. RIDGID TS2410LS



## KnockOnWood (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's the skinny…

I've been working for about two or three years with a Black & Decker Table saw (don't know the model number off hand and who cares anyway, right?) and have been able to pull off some decent work, all things considered. I paid $75 for it on clearance at the blue store and it come with really wide wings and a stand. I've completed two house flips with it (including 600 sq ft of oak flooring) and innumerable craft and furniture projects. To say the least, I've gotten my money's worth and it has served me well.

That said, I have reassessed my priorities and went out and bought myself a new saw and more importantly a new fence. It would be pretty stupid to put a $300 fence on a $75 saw, but I found a Ridgid TS2410LS, Reconditioned for about 200 bucks at an outlet in Alabama. It retails at the orange store for $500! Since it came with a 1 year warranty, I jumped on it and I like it. Problem: It has the old stand, the Work-N-Haul or whatever its called. This thing sucks. Everyone of them that I've seen is wobbly and the pin that holds it up bends like a piece of coathanger wire. So I need a new stand.

That's when I decided to build something like this, that would be perfect for my shop (with a few personal tweaks of course - kudos to Greg Wurst).

The problem is that the Ridgid has a sliding top so there will be a gap in the top of the bench whether its extended all the way or not. Not that big of a deal, but not ideal either.

Then I looked on craigslist and found a Jet JWTS-10 for $375 that at least from a structural standpoint would likely work better, though it weighs 250 pounds vs. my 120 pound Ridgid.

I've heard that the fence on the Jet is kind of a POS and I'm pretty satisfied with the fence on the Ridgid. Plus the added weight will make the bench more cumbersome since I need it to be mobile. That said, I've heard good things about the Jet saw itself, which retails for $600. I will not be able to afford an aftermarket fence anytime soon.

So finally, here's my question: Is it worth buying the Jet for $375 and trying to sell my Ridgid for around $300 just to fill the gap in my bench? I'm open to advise.

These are the things that I lie awake thinking about at night.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Saw to saw, the cast iron hybrid design has every advantage except for portability…which features are most important to you? The basic structure of the Jet saw itself offers a larger surface area (especially in front of the blade), more mass/stability, smoother belt drive operation, likely more torque, better long term reliability, better resale value, etc. Whether or not it's worth the change is up to you. If it's got steel wings, and the cheaper aluminum fence, then I think $375 is a bit steep for used unless in like new condition, but it does offer plenty of potential for future upgrades that can't be done to the portable saw. My understanding is that the fence is functional but is no Biesemeyer. Steel wings are fine, but cast iron is typically considered an upgrade.

Is this the saw?


----------



## KnockOnWood (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tips KS. This is the saw:


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

That is the saw that I first owned and I loved it. They were $500 brand new 12 years ago.

I personally never had trouble with the fence. Even though it felt light and cheap, I found it to be accurate and stayed in place. I also liked the fact that laminate would not find it's way under the fence.

I upgraded to a Jet Cabinet Saw with the 50" fence later, but the saw you are looking at is a saw you can live with forever as a hobbyist.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I would go for the Jet, there was one here on craigslist a couple of years ago, but at $200 … like Scott said - $375 is a bit steep for a used one..

but here is another question - you've already done through 2 saws…. why not stop and get your last saw now? maybe save a bit more, and find a saw that will give you what you want, instead of buying another saw just cause it's on craigslist only to find out 1-2 years down the road that you'd rather get another one?

just food for thought for you to fill your head at night 

the Jet is a good one though, but if I remember correctly it has a direct connect drive motor which is loud and not as smooth operating as the belt driven saws.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Purp - That's not the model that I was originally thinking (708100 hybrid), but I think it's a standard full size contractor saw with the outboard motor. It was their standard entry level contractor saw ~ 5-7 years ago….it might have also gone by the model number 708108, but I can't recall for sure. Jet did make a direct drive "mini-contractor" saw that was 22"d x 38" including the wings…that one was model #JTS-10DD. Why on earth Jet seems to need dual sets of model numbers is beyond my comprehension!

Here's a review by Tom Hintz of the model pictured.


----------



## KnockOnWood (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'm going to look at the Jet this weekend and will let you know how things turn out!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Joey, I problemly would get the use Jet. Jet is a good brand so I think you will be happy with it.


----------

